# Gaggia Classic Rise in Popularity



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

How did the classic became so popular if it is near impossible to get a good shot without being fed from a £200 + grinder? The advice given on this forum for most newbie issues is to upgrade to a quality electric grinder first and foremost. Is anyone actually using the classic successfully without the benefits of such an item? I bought the Hario slim grinder to begin with as it was recommended on a different site as an inexpensive hand grinder suitable for espresso, only not so according to this forum. Is there any hope or should I give up until I can justify the purchase of one of the recommended electric models.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't think that the advice is you can't get a decent shot from a lesser grinder, the advice is that the more you can spend on a grinder the better will be the outcome


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

And the classic became so popular because it is the cheapest coffee machine that can produce a decent shot. No more expensive machine is going to do better with a really cheap grinder so if you really want to get in to home espresso then the absolute minimum is a classic.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Classic is classic in the truest sense - been around a long time and has stood the test of time. Simple, well built and reliable - have one that is 12yrs old and has never missed a beat. But, to get the best out of it, you need a decent grinder that delivers a decent consistent grind.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Much of the advice dished out is in response to people wanting the best results they can get, or to improve the results they get and often suggesting they have a bigger budget than simply £200 for the machine. In that case it seems reasonable that the focus becomes the grinder in many cases. I often see reference to quality beans and fresh roasts etc as well when people are looking for advice. Its not helped when the marketing of £20 grinders tells people they can experience dream quality results from theur cheap little electric whizzer....

I think that many people, like myself for instance, didnt appreciate initially that the quality of the grind has so much influence on the end result. We think its all about the espresso machine. Its no different to the world of vehicle detailing where everyone thinks the choice of wax they use is the biggest factor in the results, when 99% of the result comes from the prep products and skills. Garbage in garbage out seems true in just about every walk of life.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Krax said:


> How did the classic became so popular if it is near impossible to get a good shot without being fed from a £200 + grinder? The advice given on this forum for most newbie issues is to upgrade to a quality electric grinder first and foremost. Is anyone actually using the classic successfully without the benefits of such an item? I bought the Hario slim grinder to begin with as it was recommended on a different site as an inexpensive hand grinder suitable for espresso, only not so according to this forum. Is there any hope or should I give up until I can justify the purchase of one of the recommended electric models.


it sounds as if you are experiencing what I experienced along with many others who joined the forum as newcomers to home espresso making. This might not apply to you but at some level it can be a case of managing the disappointment of realising that getting something like a Classic in itself does not automatically guarantee a great espresso every time. I started with a Hario slim and a stove top. Then I got a Classic and persisted with the Hario for a couple of months, regularly blistering my thumb as I ground (it might have been my technique) but I think producing a good enough espresso to my taste. Of course the forum advice - and it's on this thread too, is to get as good a grinder as you can afford because it's the crucial step in a series of preparation activities that contribute to more reliably making an espresso that you enjoy. Making espresso at home takes time, commitment, emotional energy, and some (or even much) expenditure and at some point, if I'm typical, making a choice about wanting to do all that or stick to something simpler and quicker but still capable of producing a great drink at home.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. You have convinced me it is decision time. Either I commit to buying a decent grinder and turning my newly found love of coffee into an exploration and search for better, bigger flavours or continue with what I have discovered so far..........

.....new grinder just added to my Xmas wish list. Switching to the grinder forum now.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Krax said:


> Thanks for all the replies. You have convinced me it is decision time. Either I commit to buying a decent grinder and turning my newly found love of coffee into an exploration and search for better, bigger flavours or continue with what I have discovered so far..........
> 
> .....new grinder just added to my Xmas wish list. Switching to the grinder forum now.


....but dont even start to think this will be the END of the journey


----------



## peterj (Dec 23, 2014)

Krax said:


> How did the classic became so popular if it is near impossible to get a good shot without being fed from a £200 + grinder? The advice given on this forum for most newbie issues is to upgrade to a quality electric grinder first and foremost. Is anyone actually using the classic successfully without the benefits of such an item? I bought the Hario slim grinder to begin with as it was recommended on a different site as an inexpensive hand grinder suitable for espresso, only not so according to this forum. Is there any hope or should I give up until I can justify the purchase of one of the recommended electric models.


I've been using the Hario Skerton since I got my Classic a while back. Make sure you have beans worthy of the effort, get them fresh roasted from somewhere good. It took me some trial and error as a hand grinder is hard work when you want to crank out test after test but it's certainly doable. I am going to invest in an electric grinder though.....I think the wisdom is that the grinder really is always going to be more expensive than the machine.

With the Hario you MUST MUST MUST grind in a nice stable way with the grinder on a table...none of this two handed stuff, it doesn't work for espresso on the Skerton as the grind becomes far to variable.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It is possible to get a lovely shot from the Classic using a Hario Slim hand grinder. As long as you have the grind set right and tamp properly you stand a very good chance of getting repeatable shots.

If the grind is slightly out (or the dose is wrong) your shot will suffer


----------

